# Well I did it pulled my daughter from school



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I posted a thread about the k12 program a couple of weeks ago. We decided that even if we could get Erin into it it really didn't sound like the best fit for her.
She went to school last week and I was not at all happy with it. For one thing I had asked them at the last IEP meeting to get her this pen by Wizcom that allows you to scan text and it reads it aloud. It sounds like it would really help her since she struggles with fluency. I asked about it first thing and, of course, it hadn't been bought for her. Never mind that my 9th grader brings home a brand new school supplied laptop-they can't get her a lousy assistive reading device.
Then, on top of that, they tell me that they are getting a new stove, tables, etc for "life skills" that just says to me they are giving up on her academically. I don't need her washing dishes and making rice krispie bars at school for heaven's sake.
So, husband and I talked it over and we decided just to pull her out and give it a go at home. My oldest is a 3rd grade teacher and almost finished with her Master's as a Reading Specialist so hopefully we'll get Erin going better than she has before.
I'm needing help with curriculum though since she is so behind. I'm doing Patricia Cunningham for phonics on my daughter's suggestion and I think it is a good match.
I'm thinking Teaching Textbooks for math maybe-she would be early 3rd grade level there. Erin is 13 and has high functioning Austim-I forgot to ad that at the beginning. I think she would do well with some computer learning but worksheets to practice for sure.
Time4learning? I read good and bad reviews for that but it's a good price.
Anyone here with a teen special needs kid that's around 3rd grade level?
Would love to hear any suggestions.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

while i'm not familiar w/ special needs issues, i will say that it sounds like Teaching Textbooks might be a good fit for her - lessons are given to her on the computer out loud & she can pause, rewind, etc...however much she needs or wants to....problems can be done on the computer or in the included workbook; if she gets a problem wrong, she can ask to be shown the worked answer

Best wishes for a great school year & good on you for doing what you think is best for your daughter!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Autism? Does she have any great passions or obsessions?

My son, who has aspergers, was fascinated by trains. So, we got him train books. He started with train ABC's (C is for caboose) and went on to adult train books with wonderfull pictures (he read the captions below the pictures). At bed time he would admire his books for perhaps an hour, 3 times a week or so, as he wanted. He did not usually fall right aleep so he admired the pictures and read the captions. He ALSO had trouble with fluency but by fourth grade his vocabulary was amazing, LOL!

As long as it involved trains he would learn it. 

Perhaps your DD has a grand passion you could use?


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

My son is 18 and autistic. The teaching textbooks works very well for him. He is just starting Algebra. I bought the TT for my 14 yr old and they both use it.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes, she is really interested in anything with the Disney or Nick shows. To the point where I would like to steer her away from them more. But yes, very motivating!
I think I will probably go with the TT it looks like a good program and seems like it would work for her.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

longhorngal said:


> Yes, she is really interested in anything with the Disney or Nick shows. To the point where I would like to steer her away from them more. But yes, very motivating!
> I think I will probably go with the TT it looks like a good program and seems like it would work for her.


There are some most excellent disney books with beautifull pictures in them. 

With my son, the obsession with trains did fade away, but, not before he read really well for his age!!!!!!!!!!! I would say that, start to finish, his love of trains lasted about 6 years. During that time he ate, drank, and breathed trains!

Back in a minute.

OK. 

He went from train books to action/adventure tales like Harry Potter and, later, Eragon. He does not much care for stories about motivations and sentiment but he DOES like stories about action (riding dragons and fights). I believe this is a trait very common on the autistic spectrum. And, he HATED HATED HATED the typical beginning reading stories the schools supplied! He had NO! interest in talking bunnies trying to find a home or whatever: he knew that rabbits do not talk and that was the end of it!!!!!!!!! He did accept that Tomas the Tank Engine talked but not a rabbit. Some things were just too silly for him to stand! (Or, that was how he saw it)


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Terri said:


> He did accept that Tomas the Tank Engine talked but not a rabbit. Some things were just too silly for him to stand!


Love it.....so sweet.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Janossy said:


> Love it.....so sweet.


He was a very sweet little boy! LOL!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I would be so insulted by the public school was putting in household equipment to teach my kids at any age to do things like this (except in home ec.) . I have to say, My ex-dh is a highly functional asppie. He graduated high school by the skin of his teeth. Got kicked out of the service ( the 60's and 70's weren't good for differently functioning people). He has the most well developed vocabulary and reading ability of anyone I have ever known. He can fix any computer problem and built pinball machines for a living. He now developes slot machines and travels the world. The idea that kids can't be taught anything but drudge work makes me ssooo mad. And this man was so messed up until his dx. But if he can do it then you kids and ours can too.Congrats on the move to home schooling. If I could help I would be there for you I love teaching.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

My son could never sit still. He had one teacher in 3rd grade that was absolutely wonderful. She realized that even if he wandered around the room, he was paying attention and could answer any question she asked of him. She was the only teacher that allowed him be himself, and not require him to sit in his seat. She brought a milk crate into school for circle time. He was able to sit on it and fidget with his fingers in and out of the holes in the crate enough for him to sit long enough for her to get through a book. Just because they are not sitting still does not mean they are not paying attention. Think outside of the box. 

By age 12 he was a published poet. He is now in college for animation and is an amazing artist.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank you all for the inspiring words. I wish I had done this years ago but I wish I were better prepared. In just working with her this week I can see that she is much more capable than the work they were giving her. I think with the help of my oldest daughter, who is a teacher, we can get her going in a good direction.


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

When I was working as an aide we used touch math and the kids did well with it. 

As to Life Skills... I worked in k-6 and we did have a life skills class. We covered everything from the political elections, gardening to cooking. And it was great hands on real life learning that some of our students did not get at home. Plus, cooking was great for getting them to measure, follow directions, etc. Some homes live on frozen dinners so getting to cook was a big thing. So was a trip to a laundry mat to learn about washing clothes. But not all special kids students attended this class. AND if we had a student say hey they are learning something in Social Studies by all means we talked to that teacher and let the kid stay in the classroom. (Only had it happen once but we were thrilled when it did!) Just a different view point.. I wanted to share. The kiddos were still getting their 3 R's.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a demo CD from A2 http://www.accelerated-achievement.com/ and I loved it so much we bought the printable one(the demo cannot be printed off of) and I ahve told my kids if they want when they have kids I will help homeschool them using this classical currculum. I have foud some great resaourcesonit! I do also use SOS and AOP because I think it is harder to chnge tactics but this year we aretrying to go more clasical and jumoing off the canned currculum and letting the kids make more decisions about where they drive their studies to.


----------

